# Wellington Boots



## psheps24 (12 Dec 2012)

Hello everyone!

I always try to stay as pusser as I can, so that's why I'm asking asking this instead of jumping and buying a pair.

Wellington boots are listed in the 265 as a footware for Naval mess dress, but I've never seen anyone do it. What's the deal with that?

Is it an unofficial officer/NCM thing like the parade boots/Oxfords? Is it a style preference? Is it a result of unification and thus came from our more colourful brethren? Or, on the contrary, is it a fading tradition in which I can take pride in continuing?

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Dec 2012)

Pricey and often not readily available. Seen more frequently worn by our Army brethren. I tend to wear my oxfords, as do most of my Navy peers.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (12 Dec 2012)

Question from an ignorant pongo....but...don't you mean 'george' boots? Low-cut ankle boot with elastic sides vice laced, worn with mess kit? 


I ask because wellington to me means big rubber boot worn by British farmers as they shovel muck.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Dec 2012)

I've always heard them referred to as Wellington's.

http://www.williamscully.ca/gallery2/v/Products/boots/wellington_boots.jpg.html


----------



## Towards_the_gap (12 Dec 2012)

Well i'll be....

...EITS, you are correct. That'll teach me to not use google-fu first 




http://www.riflesdirect.com/george-boots-739-p.asp


----------



## dimsum (13 Dec 2012)

They look like shiny Blundstones.  Perfect for mess kit AND hippie-ing it up on the West Coast Trail!    >


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Dec 2012)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Well i'll be....
> 
> ...EITS, you are correct. That'll teach me to not use google-fu first
> 
> ...



These boots are also called Wellingtons like you had indicated...and man! would I ever love to see someone show up somewhere in mess kit with a pair of those on.  >


----------



## MSEng314 (13 Dec 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I've always heard them referred to as Wellington's.
> 
> http://www.williamscully.ca/gallery2/v/Products/boots/wellington_boots.jpg.html



The Royal Navy guys called them Chelsea Boots

Almost bought some when I was on course in the UK, but they were too expensive.


----------



## cupper (13 Dec 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> These boots are also called Wellingtons like you had indicated...and man! would I ever love to see someone show up somewhere in mess kit with a pair of those on.  >



I like that they come in Army Green, Navy Blue and Flaming Red. ;D


----------

